

Post-Mortem: Real-Time Fridge Poetry in Just 48 Hours - mckeengreg
http://daemon.co.za/2014/03/post-mortem-real-time-fridge-poetry-48-hours

======
AdrianRossouw
aaaannd it's crashing. i moved the live demo behind a link.

debugging in real-time too it seems.

------
AdrianRossouw
this was my node knockout entry back in 2012.

just basically a writeup of how the project went, and what i learnt from it.

